
Design patterns are from hell^2 - raganwald
http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/?p=81
======
bdfh42
Quote: Design patterns are spoonfeed material for brainless programmers
incapable of independent thought, who will be resolved to producing code as
mediocre as the design patterns they use to create it.

Which is a bit hard on a lot of journeyman programmers but nicely covers MOST
of the program code that is going to be written in this world this week.

Master craftsmen should properly abhor design patterns but they may prove the
saving grace of many a corporate development shop.

